# Hood scoops and parachutes



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi guys 
Is any one making resin parachute packs and differant types of hood scoops for HO slot cars thanks for your help


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I second that question!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Parts Pig has the chutes covered.. Check in with him when he gets home from the Midwest slot show going on today. I know Hilltop has made an assortment of "hood ornaments", but I'm not sure if he sells them.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey fellas.I should be back home by wednesday! I make an assortment of parachutes, from small to large singles and small and large double chutes. I do also make an assortment of hood ornaments from meatloaf pans to blowers, motors, some exhausts and headers. Even a Baja light rack for trucks. Drop me a line. Thanks for the plug slotcarman.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not a problem Dennis!! I didn't know about he scoops and light rack, or I would have mentioned them. I hope you're having fun in Hoosierville!!


----------

